# Tips on cleaning windows properly please



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey all  

Im struggling with cleaning the windows.It always seems to leave water droplet marks.

Few questions 

1)When should i start working on the windows?Before i dry the rest of the car or after?

2) How and what should i dry the windows with so im not left with the mucky water drop marks?

I do have fast glass and ag glass polish but they dont seem to remove the water drop marks.

Thanks guys


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you have hard water? I dry them last but they are polished with AG glass polish and have a few layers of werkstat acrylic jett trigger on top too.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hard water?lol sorry but what do you mean by that?i use tap water through the hose to rinse the car and then two bucket method to go over the windows and car with the shampoo.

maby the droplets are the soap suds?( i just thought that) lol.either way my windows stay mucky lol.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

personally I do the windows last, clean them with your suds whilst doing the rest of the car but I normally polish last. I have AG fast glass too and I simply spray on, use a MF to 'box in' (spray,do a box with your mf around the window and fill in the box), turn mf over and buff using the box method again. The spots might just need a bit more pressure to shift but not too much as you don't wanna crack your window!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hard water has a high mineral content and is prone to leaving calcium and other mineral deposits where it's not been dried off or left to sit.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Glass Cleaning Process - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/138241-glass-cleaning-process.html#post1468969


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

do you rinse fully after wash to make sure all soap suds have gone?

do windows last after everything else, ag fast glass is great so im surprised youre not getting the best from it


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

As others have said I put on fast glass with one MF then wipe over with another!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I clean the glass at the end. I use AG Fast Glass with a DJ Mint Merkin and found the Merkin has made cleaning the glass a lot easier and leaves it smear free...

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=ddjmm


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I Personally dry the windows with rest of the car with my mf drying towel, as i often dry the car quickly as possible once ive done the last wash off with hose as always think dust etc may land and stick to the water which will then be dragged over the bodywork when drying.

I find normal auto glym super resin does a excellent job on glass in and out apart from outside of windscreen as your not supposed to polish that. Thinking about it i have some AG glass polish in my polishing cupboard, havemnt used thast in ages so may give it a go tomoz, used to make water repel to the point where i didnt hardly ever need to use my wipers in rain when driving along.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

from 1.46 on


----------



## pete79 (Feb 13, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> from 1.46 on
> How to avoid washing a car by Kevin the teenager - BBC - YouTube


I'm like that now :wall: at least he used two buckets

As for windows.are the cloths clean?

Try paper towel like kevin


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've recently started using a dedicated glass cloth and the difference is fantastic so much easier to get crystal clear glass with no smears


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys, Sorry for a very late reply to this post iv not been on the internet for ages.Thanks for your replies.I think where im going wrong is, after iv rinsed the car i go over the car with ag shampoo and i've probarbly left the soap suds on the windscreen and the suds have left the marks.So i think i will rinse the car ,shampoo whole car and rinse off the windows 1st before drying the rest of the car.


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

*A few basics*



mr.t said:


> Hey all
> 
> Im struggling with cleaning the windows.It always seems to leave water droplet marks.
> 
> ...


1) Always do the windows last

2) You can't beat a leather chamois for cleaning windows. If you don't have a Chamois or don't like using one, use warm fresh water and a microfibre cloth, and dry with a microfibre towel. I accidentally found out that using 25% diluted IPA in a spray bottle is excellent for cleaning glass, as the residue evaporates very quickly.

Good luck,
Steve:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and tips  everybody .

Il get on it as soon as i get abit of decent'ish weather.grr hate winter lol.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

My friend in Florida has a hose in-line water filter cartridge which he uses for his boat and car etc. Possibly available at any ships chandeliers.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in a hard water area and do mine last. Used to use AG glass polish and had to work it in with more effort. Now use Dodo clearly menthol and is so much easier no smears etc and water marks are gone with ease.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm using Zaino Z12 for cleaning windows and is fantastic product!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

My advice for absolutely crystal clear glass:
Rinse soapy water off thoroughly
Use a blade/squeegy immediately after rinsing to remove water
Buff quickly with a bone dry MF cloth. 

If you leave the water on the windows any longer than you need to, you will get water marks. 

Regarding glass cleaner, I use Megs NXT, it's good stuff, but I only need that on a hot day when I couldnt get the water off quick enough.


----------



## johnboydigs (Mar 1, 2008)

Probably going to get shot down in flames here, but i use Mr Muscle glass cleaner on all windows as it cleans without any smearing whatsoever and it's usually on in ASDA for a £1.


----------



## As-21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Does AG Fast glass removes water marks and mineral deposits on window ?
I got hard water and nothing removes those marks.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

As-21 said:


> Does AG Fast glass removes water marks and mineral deposits on window ?
> I got hard water and nothing removes those marks.


Zaino Z-12 can do that. Tested.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm using stoners glass cleaner with rain repellant, very easy to use and doesn't leave any streaks


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

A bathroom squeegy will do the trick as long as you use it on the windows while they're wet. As soon as you leave the water to dry you'll get water marks, exactly the same as the body. 

You really dont need a designated glass cleaner. 

I would however recommend claying your windows every now and then as the less contaminants on there the easier they are to clean. 

A glass sealant helps when you're cleaning too. I've got car lack on mine. But I've only just put it on, so this is not the reason I find it easy to clean glass.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys . iv got myself a proper window cloth from wilkos .il try that rather than the kent mf cloths iv used.


----------



## tel84 (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have water marks use Bar Keepers friend ,found at most supermarkets , I had water marks and found this does an excellent job at getting rid of any stubborn marks

I often use this also to clean my windows when they are quite dirty and then finish them off with my AG fast glass


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

IPA 1:4 De-ironised Water - nothing beats it!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

I wipe the windows when I'm drying the car, then do them last. Every now and then use a polish to remove the embedded crap, but otherwise I just use a cleaner and a two-cloth process (one to apply and clean, one to buff). See my post on rain repellant - my windows are phenomenally clean now.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I use diluted IPA :thumb:


----------

